# B Saaz Vs Saaz ?



## Camo1234 (8/4/11)

Gents, I have a Craftbrewer FWK in the fermenter at the moment (little creatures bright ale clone) and on this site Ross suggested Dry Hopping with Cascade and B Saaz... I dropped into my LHBS yesterday and picked up some Saaz as wasn't thinking and didnt see B Saaz there... 

Having read some descriptions I can see that they are different..... What are people's thoughts on using the Saaz as opposed to using B Saaz as Ross suggested?


The brew has been down for 5 days now and still has some Krausen action going on.. I was going to dry hop over the weekend and cant get out to Craftbrewer to get some B Saaz.. I could order some and get them mailed to me but that wont arrive till Mon or Tues next week.

Should I just use the Saaz over the weekend (with the cascade) or order some B Saaz and dry hop on Mon / Tues next week?


Feedback much appreciated!

Camo


----------



## mikem108 (8/4/11)

Quite a different character, if its B-Saaz (Motueka) that you want in your beer you should stick with that, true saaz is a much more subtle ingredient.
B-Saaz description:
"First impressions are a very lively and lifted lemon and lime followed by a 
background of tropical fruit. This variety displays similarities to its Saazer 
parent through its levels of Farnesene typically around the 12 % mark 
however the higher alpha also makes this hop more desirable in dual 
purpose applications. It imparts a balanced bitterness as well as a desirable 
new world noble type aroma. "


----------



## argon (8/4/11)

Have you got any other hops available?... even at your LHBS? Cascade would be much better as a sub rather than saaz to go with this beer. Saaz can give quite grass aromas. You want fruity and piney from either Cascade, Bsaaz or similar


----------



## Camo1234 (8/4/11)

argon said:


> Have you got any other hops available?... even at your LHBS? Cascade would be much better as a sub rather than saaz to go with this beer. Saaz can give quite grass aromas. You want fruity and piney from either Cascade, Bsaaz or similar




I have about 60g of Cascade, 60g of East Kent Goldings and about 10g of Chinook... Ross mentioned on the FWK thread to use 15g of cascade and 15g of B Saaz as a dry hop.... 

I suppose I have a few options:

1) Just use 30g of cascade
2) Order some B Saaz and wait till next week to dry hop (would be after 10 days of fermentation)
3) Ring around some LHBS that are open on Sunday and find one with some B Saaz.


Thoughts?

Camo


----------



## argon (8/4/11)

I would just chuck the 30g of cascade in... sure the Bsaaz will add another subtlety if you can get it (and after 10 days is ok)... but i'm pretty lazy and would just go the cascade and save the other hops for another time. It'll still come out very nice. 

But i guess you're the only one that can decide at the end of the day.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## mwd (8/4/11)

Seeing as dryhop is 95% aroma I think you should be safe enough to go 30g cascade or add some Chinook too.

If it was me I would not worry too much about not having any Motueka if it means putting in an order for that alone.
I doubt the absence of one hop will make that much difference to the overall brew.

:icon_offtopic: I used Motueka in a Morgans Blue Mtn as a late hop and dryhop and it was very tasty indeed.


----------

